# Vancouver to Prince Rupert



## TBone (Mar 8, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience hitching in that part of Canada. It's looking like I'm going to have some cannery work up in Petersburg Alaska and am thinking of foregoing the plane trip from Seattle and hitching up to Prince Rupert and then taking a ferry or plane from there. I'm still comparing prices and logistics. So any luck or experiences you'd like to share hiking the 16 or that general area?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 5, 2013)

TBone said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience hitching in that part of Canada. It's looking like I'm going to have some cannery work up in Petersburg Alaska and am thinking of foregoing the plane trip from Seattle and hitching up to Prince Rupert and then taking a ferry or plane from there. I'm still comparing prices and logistics. So any luck or experiences you'd like to share hiking the 16 or that general area?


 
I'd like to know how this went for you as my plan is to go from Sitka to prince Rupert and down home to California.


----------

